# Shifa College of Medicine - Lists of Selected Candidates



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

1st List of Selected Candidates for the Admission of Class of
2014
Admissions will be on first-come-first-served basis and will
close after the 100th admission.

Sr. No
Application
No
Name
1 5 Muhammad Taimur Hijazi
2 11 Rabia Manzoor
3 13 Humaira Sarfraz
4 24 Naba Ul Saeed
5 25 Bilal Zafar
6 26 Sana Latif
7 30 Nadeia Younes
8 35 Salman Ali Bangash
9 38 Ibtisam Qaiser
10 49 Muhammad Jawad Noon
11 74 Maaria Zahid
12 76 Meherunnisa Asif Khan
13 90 Ayesha Nazir
14 97 Wania Imtiaz
15 103 Ali Ahmed Janjua
16 115 Haider Ghazanfar
17 125 Syed Osama Bin Zaid
18 133 Saad Hameed
19 141 Areej Zafar
20 148 Hameeda Tayyab Khan
21 150 Awais Irfan
22 153 Rizwan Ishtiaq
23 156 Hira Arshad
24 169 Sarmad Khalil
25 178 Hamzah Mohsin Khan
26 182 Hina Ebir
27 185 Nadia Sarosh
28 210 Immad Attique
29 217 Sana Haq
30 227 Faisal Iftikhar
31 240 Zainab Ali Khan
32 255 Hikmat Un Nisa
33 257 Hassam Khan Wazir
34 260 Mishka Musabbeha Mahmood
35 262 Komal Naz Khalid
36 295 Qurat Ul Ain
37 298 Muhammad Umair Butt
38 306 Ayesha Khawar
39 318 Sangeen Khan Wazir
40 320 Rabail Tariq
41 327 Sania Iftekhar
42 331 Fatima Iftikhar
43 339 Asfandyar Khan Niazi
44 345 Sualeha Saleem
45 346 Duraiz Murtaza
46 357 Hafiz Usman Khalid Ranjha
47 358 Kaneez Fatima Makhdoom
48 362 Abeer Ijaz
49 364 Adil Mahmood
50 375 Kiran Ayesha
51 381 Hamna Javed
52 391 Talha Rehman
53 392 Muneeb Ahmad Cheema
54 393 Hassan Javid
55 412 Yasir Umar Khawaja
56 414 Eraj Mehdi
57 415 Waleed Sadiq
58 427 Marium Sohail
59 429 Aleena Shah
60 438 Shereen Maqsood
61 447 Madiha Ghazanfar
62 449 Fatima Khalil
63 476 Ali Saeed
64 480 Arouj Bajwa
65 487 Ali Haq
66 491 Hamza Zahidullah M. Zai
67 498 Zahraa Khan
68 500 Zaid Rafiq Butt
69 505 Aqsa Sultan
70 517 Amna Yaqub
71 552 Khansa Qadeer
72 556 Khusbakht Tanweer
73 558 Noor Zahra Awan
74 561 Najeeb Aftab
75 563 Omair Ul Haq Lodhi
76 565 Joshua Rahat Aleman Bhatii
77 570 Rabia Mushtaq
78 587 Saadia Shafi
79 588 Syeda Zahra
80 638 Zehra Javed Malik
81 653 Madeeha Naseem
82 673 Abdullah Wali
83 674 Komal Dilshad
84 691 Muhammad Umar Iqbal
85 696 Sana Tariq
86 699 Abdul Aleem Tariq
87 705 Sarah Jamshaid
88 710 Faryal Saeed
89 717 Asjad Ahmed Eitezaz
90 749 Syeda Maryam Ilyas
91 768 Talha Abdul Awwal
92 772 Muhammad Omer
93 780 Muhammad Anas Ghazi
94 802 Rabiah Iftikhar Malik
95 805 Junaid Ahmad
96 806 Mohammad Saleman Haider
97 829 Uzair Mushahid
98 830 Muhammad Jawad Hussain
99 839 Quratulain Haider
100 848 Shireen Asad
101 851 Kashaf Yasmeen Malik
102 867 Ahmed Naveed Malik
103 870 Syeda Sara Tariq
104 876 Muhammad Ali Qureshi
105 883 Saba Javaid
106 891 Abubakar
107 913 Noor Fatima Majeed
108 921 Saira Ibrahim
109 923 Maria Rauf
110 927 Muhammad Valeed Naseem
111 935 Rida Shahid
112 937 Irsa Aziz
113 957 Aamal Waqar
114 981 Rabia Zaheer
115 1,012 Umar Farooq
116 1,017 Nur-un-Nisa Nabil
117 1,022 Amna Rasheed
118 1,032 Anum Ghani
119 1,063 Rana Farrukh Tariq
120 1,107 Athar Nadeem Ansari
121 1,132 Nafeesa Hiba
122 1,141 Anum Yousuf Khan
123 1,152 Memoona Javed
124 1,162 Muhammad Bilal Malik
125 1,163 Arfa Rafique
126 1,177 Muhammad Abubakar
127 1,178 Zain Ahmed Javed
128 1,196 Rabia Amir
129 1,199 Ali Zargham Babar
130 1,204 Hasan Shoaib
131 1,214 Muhammad Munaim Tahir
132 1,226 Malik Zain ul Haq Awan
133 1,227 Rana Muhammad Omar Daraz Khan
134 1,282 Esmat Kalair
135 1,293 Qurrat-ul-Ain Haider
136 1,327 Hajrah Ahsan
137 1,361 Summaiya Asif Mallam
138 1,363 Hasan Mujtaba Cheema
139 1,390 Sannah Rashid
140 1,394 Sonia Zafar
141 1,397 Abeer Zafar
142 1,400 Mohammad Arsalan Chaudry


----------



## harisfarouc (Sep 10, 2009)

#confused what about the second list ? ?


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

harisfarouc said:


> #confused what about the second list ? ?


There are 142 students that have been selected on this list, but there are only 100 spots. Therefore if more than 42 students from this list decide not to come to Shifa then a second list will be made.

A second list is usually made every year, but it probably won't be made until after government schools release their acceptance lists.


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

there were three lists last year think there is going to be another one out if the seats dont fill up


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

congrats


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

Out of the 142, Around 60 have submitted dues. Tomorrow is the Last day. So as much as 20 more can submit. There is bound to be another list. 

Good Luck Everyone.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## noor rim (Jul 25, 2009)

What about the second list? When 'll it come??


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

Tomorrow. Most Probably.

October 8th. You can call and confirm yourself. 051-4603636! =)


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

*2nd List of Selected Candidates for the Admission of Class of
2014
Admissions will be on first-come-first-served basis and will
close after the 100th admission.*

Sr. No Application
No Name
1 15 Fatima Khalid
2 46 Adersh Zahra
3 55 Khadija Ranjha
4 88 Hamza Hassan Khan
5 110 Humayun Saleem
6 131 Arslan Ahmad
7 134 Ibad Ul Haq
8 275 Muhammad Taaha Sohail
9 281 Fizza Orooj
10 590 Bushra Maryam Zahid Khan
11 596 Aurangzaib Hameed
12 598 Sana Amjed
13 667 Ghulam Haider Khan
14 688 Nayab Zaheer Dar
15 742 Anam Irfan
16 762 Dehneez Asad
17 837 Muhammad Ummair
18 862 Lamees Sajjad
19 946 Umme-Salma Laleka
20 1000 Abdullah Mohammad
21 1067 Ain-Ul-Abideen Mughal
22 1069 Hoor Fawad Khan
23 1252 Muhammad Asim Latif
24 1314 Nayab Asif
25 1336 Remsha Mustafa


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

^Thanks


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

*ADMISSIONS CLOSED*​ *Please note that admissions for the 1st year MBBS have closed.*


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Awesome. Congrats to the new Shifa students, Class of 2014!


----------



## Aminah Latif (Dec 29, 2009)

Is this supposed to be a list for students who would be done with M.B.B.S in the year of 2014?


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah, they are supposed to graduate in 2014.


----------



## Aminah Latif (Dec 29, 2009)

InshaAllah.... Lucky them!


----------



## marmar92 (Oct 18, 2009)

how many of these seats are available for foreign students? under 20 i believe? :S


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

I hear they are all on Open Merit now. Call Shifa and ask. check the website. =)
shifacollege.edu


----------



## studentofmed (Sep 12, 2008)

^Correct.


----------



## daud tasleem (Aug 29, 2014)

*Hello!*



abdullahm18 said:


> *2nd List of Selected Candidates for the Admission of Class of
> 2014
> Admissions will be on first-come-first-served basis and will
> close after the 100th admission.*
> ...








please tell me what was the merit last year?


----------



## Saad Bashir (Aug 27, 2014)

what is the clsoing merit this year? for admission in shifa. thks.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

This post just appeared on my feed and I thought the list of candidates for 2014 had come. Then i logged in from my laptop and saw this thread was from 2009. I checked for my name in those and I almost died today. Oh my God, scare of my life.


----------



## RobinAV (Aug 18, 2014)

nidarasul said:


> This post just appeared on my feed and I thought the list of candidates for 2014 had come. Then i logged in from my laptop and saw this thread was from 2009. I checked for my name in those and I almost died today. Oh my God, scare of my life.


Haha my Mom called them the other day to ask when we'll get the calls for the interviews, and they said after Eid, so yeah


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

RobinAV said:


> Haha my Mom called them the other day to ask when we'll get the calls for the interviews, and they said after Eid, so yeah


Btw how many candidates do they call and is the call list uploaded on NTS website or SMU website?


----------



## RobinAV (Aug 18, 2014)

nidarasul said:


> Btw how many candidates do they call and is the call list uploaded on NTS website or SMU website?


I'm sorry I don't really know for sure but, according to somebody who applied last year and some people on this site, about 300. And I don't think so. Again, I read somewhere here that they'll text us.


----------



## essay (Sep 22, 2014)

abdullahm18 said:


> 1st List of Selected Candidates for the Admission of Class of
> 2014
> Admissions will be on first-come-first-served basis and will
> close after the 100th admission.
> ...


where did you get this list from?


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

It's 2009. Apparently they used to upload lists in 2009. There are similar lists on google too.

- - - Updated - - -

It's 2009. Apparently they used to upload lists in 2009. There are similar lists on google too.


----------



## essay (Sep 22, 2014)

nidarasul said:


> It's 2009. Apparently they used to upload lists in 2009. There are similar lists on google too.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> It's 2009. Apparently they used to upload lists in 2009. There are similar lists on google too.


haha yeah kinda freaked me out! and then i saw the the thread date!


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

essay said:


> haha yeah kinda freaked me out! and then i saw the the thread date!


Oh u have no idea, this thread almost killed me a few days back!


----------



## Raza Jafar (Sep 21, 2013)

*Sensitive Issue .. !!*

I was about to get heart attack .. Seriously.


----------



## Eman Farrukh (Jun 22, 2013)

We should blame the person who first dared to post in this thread of 2009. What made him to post in this old thread


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Eman Farrukh said:


> We should blame the person who first dared to post in this thread of 2009. What made him to post in this old thread


I know right! Someone spent so much time browsing back to 2009 threads!


----------



## weirdwilli (Oct 10, 2014)

how about getting this thread delted so we csn prevent future heart attacks

:inpain: still recovering from the shock


----------



## Doctor Z (Sep 10, 2015)

What was the merit for 2014?


----------

